# Elektronikas pamati >  Led Diodes karst rezistori

## Rezistors

Sakiet, ko darīt.
Problēma tāda, ka paralēli saslēdzu 36 gaismas diodes,pie katras pa rezistoram volti 13,1 
 Parametri
Rezistori-Carbon film resistor 560 ohm 0,25w 5%
Led-EL383-2SURC Led 5mm

Rezistori ir vel, tādi paši, tapēc domāju, pie katras diodes pievienot pa vel vienam rezistoram, vai tas ko mainīs ?
Un galu galā, kā aprēķināt, ar kādiem vatiem rezistoru man vajag ?

----------


## Rezistors

Bet uz vienu led nekarsa

----------


## habitbraker

Viens led+R nekarsa un 36 LEDR paraleli karst pie taa pasha U?

Kaadaa kraaasaa ir led? Jauda uz R ampmeeram ir tie 0,2W, taaka vareetu karst   ::

----------


## Rezistors

Led sarkanas

----------


## Rezistors

> Led sarkanas


 U tas pats

----------


## habitbraker

Nu nav briinums ka karst. (tas, ka viens LED+R nekarst - kautkas neiet kopaa)
Nu pieliec virknee veelvienu R. Vai palielini 560R jaudu, ja nav pietiekami spozi ar 1k12

----------


## Isegrim

> Bet uz vienu led nekarsa


 Tā nevar būt tāpēc, ka nevar būt!   ::  
Barošanas spriegums, LED nom. strāva, kritums uz tās un Oma likums - viss, ko tev vajag, lai precīzi noteiktu pretestības lielumu un jaudu. LED _datasheet_, jaunekli!

----------


## tornislv

Datasheet skatījies? Taviem LED Forward current < 50mA, typical 20mA
Vforward = 2V typical @ 20mA
Tātad tev uz tā rezistora izdalās pēc mana aprēķina 0,22W, JA katram LED ir virknē viens R; Nekam sadegt nevajadzētu.

----------


## defs

Ja tev,Rezistor,rezistori karst un ir paralēli slēgti,tad ir viens glābiņš-smazināt spriegumu.Iepriekš nomēri,cik V apmēram ir uz viena Led.

----------


## tornislv

Paga, jāslēdz ir paralēli viena otrai ķēdes, kur virknē slēgts 1 rezistors un 1 leds, nevar saslēgt paralēli 30 R un 30 LED, tad ir dūmi garantēti

----------


## moa

Itkā jau nē->_paralēli saslēdzu 36 gaismas diodes,pie katras pa rezistoram volti 13,1_ vajadzētu būt vienam galam tik uz kopējo LEDiem un astē R katrai. Jeb es ko nesaprotu? Gan jau ar to "paralēli" bija tā domāts, savādāk ar 560 omi vēl paralēli trumulis būtu galīgi neloģiski. Pie LED īsā dohņī spriegums pārējām un nespīd nekas vairāk.

----------


## marizo

Pie 12+ V var virknītē slēgt 3 ledus un 1 rezistoru. Būs lielāka lietderīgā jauda. Tagad >80% ir siltums uz rezistoriem.
Tas, protams, ja nevajag katru ledu atsevišķi vadīt.  :: 

Nu, ja tas viss ir kompakti salikts, tad jūtams siltums varētu izdalīties, bet ne jau tāds, lai rezistori nodegtu.  ::

----------


## Rezistors

Kā iemest bildi, lai būtu saprotamāk ?
Kautkā man viņa nepievienojas

----------


## Rezistors

http://foto.inbox.lv/juris162/26-03-2011
Ceru, ka šādi varēs saprast, vai pareizi ?

----------


## next

Paskaties te:
viewtopic.php?f=3&t=4432&hilit=stroboskops
Man domaat tev apmeeram taadu sleegumu LEDiem vajag (reziikljus protams ar krietni lielaaku pretestiibu).

----------


## moa

> http://foto.inbox.lv/juris162/26-03-2011
> Ceru, ka šādi varēs saprast, vai pareizi ?


 Var saprast. Ja karst, atkarīgs no rezistoru jaudas un LED strāvas.
Nu jā, loģiski arī no pievadītā sprieguma.
Gribētos gan zināt cik mA tad tām LED ir, ja pie vizuāli 0.25W rezistoriem karsē padodot 13V?
nepadevi no ģeņģera kāda krievu žika visus 17 un dažas nespīd varbūt vairs?
Un noteikti no svara būs uz cik tās LED domātas. Ka tikai nav kāds fiksais variants ar trīsvoltīgiem LEDiem

----------


## Rezistors

Uz katru pienāk 1,7v

----------


## Rezistors

Uz katru pienāk 1,7v
Ja pareizi mēru, uz abām led kājām, pēc rezistora

----------


## moa

Tad tām LED patēriņa strāva ir lielāka, kā spēj noturēt rezistori pie tāda sprieguma. Vai nu samazini padoto spriegumu vai liec rezistorus ar lielāku jaudu.
Vienalg tiešāk atkarīgs no LED patērētās strāvas tas būs. Bet to ir jāzin, nevis jānokurina LEDus :: 
Un jā, ja reiz mēri - uz LED 1.7V, tātad uz R viss atlikums. R Tev zināms, U arī, cik uz tā R krītās. Atliek tikai sarēķināt ampērus un Watus ko prasa rezistori.

----------


## Didzis

Nu gan elektroniķi atradušies   ::  Tak nejauciet pretestības ārejos gabarītus(jaudu) ar pretestības nominālu omos. Pilnīgi vienalga kādas jaudas būs tās pretestības, siltuma daudzums izdalīsies vienādāks!!!!  Ja pašai pretestībai būs pārāk maza jauda, tā nodegs un tapēc shēmās vajag izmantot pretestību kura spēj izdalīt lielāku jaudu. Protams jāņem vērā dzesēšanās apstākļus. Atkārtoju vēlreiz- siltuma daudzums, ko izdala pretestība, nav atkarīga no pašas pretestības jaudas!
Konkrētajā gadījumā vairākas gaismas diodes būtu pareizi slēgt virknē un uz tām likt vienu pretestību. Te gan nepareizi teica, ka tad tā pretestība būs lielāka. Tad  būs jālodē pretestība ar mazāk omiem! Pretestības nominālu var izrēķināk kā to darīja tornislv, bet, ja matemātikas stundas skolā bastotas,, ņemam testeri, ieslēdzam virknē ar diodēm un tīri "metodom naučnova vtika" piemeklējam pretestības omus lai caur diodēm plūstu nominālā strāva, kāda dota datašitā. 
Jā, laiki pienākuši- procesoru programēšanā visi baigie spečuki, bet kad jāpaskaidro, kā pareizi gaismas diodes saslēgt, tā tik daudz muļķības sarakstītas  ::

----------


## habitbraker

Paraadi kaut vienu citaatu, kur kaads omus ar jaudu jauc   ::

----------


## Rezistors

Vienīgi, ja piemēram nopirktu rezistorus 560ohm %5  un 1w vai 2w
Tad vajadzētu sanākt, ja pareizi saprotu !

----------


## next

Ventilatoru nopeerc  :: 
Labaak tomeer izmaini to kretiinisko sleegumu kur 5/6 energjijas siltumaa aiziet.

----------


## Didzis

habitbraker, Tu jau visu pareizi raksti, bet Rezistors visu putro un jau taisās 2W pretestības pirkt   ::   Rezistors, Tev arī ar 2W pretestībām sils tā shema. Tev tak saka, liec diodes virknē un nesildi gaisu, bet Tu visu laiku gribi "pretestību kapsētu" taisīt. Siltums vienādāk izdalīsies gan ar 0,124W pretestību kā ar 2W pretestību. Kautkur tak tai enerģijai jāpaliek  ::

----------


## rezistors1

Aizmirsu e pastu, tapēc pamainīju citu niku .

Nu labi, pierunājāt  :: 
Tad Uz 3 maniem lediem ķēdē  vajag1 rezistoru ar 120ohm ?
Palabojiet, ja nepareizi !

----------


## AndrisZ

Ja gribi slēgt pie 12V un diodēm darba strāva ir 20 mA, tad pēc maniem aprēķiniem sanāk 345omi (tuvākais nomināls E24 rindā būs 360omi).

----------


## rezistors1

Pastāsti, kā tu to dabon, lai man nebūtu, katru reizi, kad taisu jāuzdod tas pats jautājums !  ::

----------


## Isegrim

> Pastāsti, kā tu to dabon, lai man nebūtu, katru reizi, kad taisu jāuzdod tas pats jautājums


 *Dļja osobo tupih povtorjaju jesčo raz!*



> Barošanas spriegums, LED nom. strāva, kritums uz tās un Oma likums - viss, ko tev vajag, lai precīzi noteiktu pretestības lielumu un jaudu. LED _datasheet_, jaunekli!

----------


## karloslv

Ar galvu, ar galvu to dabū.

I*R + n*Uled = Ubarošanas

----------


## rezistors1

Paldies, laikam toč stulbs esmu, jo neievēroju doto informāciju   ::

----------


## rezistors1

> Ja gribi slēgt pie 12V un diodēm darba strāva ir 20 mA, tad pēc maniem aprēķiniem sanāk 345omi (tuvākais nomināls E24 rindā būs 360omi).


 
(Kas tad ir pareizi)
Tad šis ir pareizi aprēķināts, tos 2,4 noapaļojot uz augšu uz 3 ?
Es atkal noapaļoju uz leju,tapēc man sanāca tie 560ohm

Un ja ķēdē liek trīs LED, tad jautājums tāds, kā uz tām trim aprēķināt to vienu rezistoru  ?

----------


## rezistors1

Pēc manām domām, ja liek ķēdē, tad vai tad nevajag summēt tos parametrus ?
Forward voltage 2.4 V  noapaļojot uz augšu ir 3 v
Rated on-state current 20 mA 
3v  x  3 Led  =  9v uz trim led
20mA   x   3 led  =  60mA uz trim led
Pienākošais U man ir 13
Tad man sanāk 68ohm 1/2 w
Neesmu to darījis, tapēc visādas stulbības var nākt ārā   ::

----------


## Isegrim

Nevajag apaļot, kalkulators aprēķinās arī ar daļām un būs mazāka kļūda. Ja no 13 V tev 7.2 V krīt uz diodēm, pretestībai paliek 5,8 V. Pie 20 mA izdalīsies 0,116 W jaudas. Var pietikt ar 0,125 W rezistoru, bet labāk tomēr paņem 0,25 W, biku resnāks.
Vai tev nav nekādas sajēgas par virknes slēgumu? Caur virknē slēgtām diodēm un pretestībam plūst viena strāva. No kurienes tev radās 60 mA?

----------


## habitbraker

Pamaacies par virknes sleegumiem  :: 
ja led Uf=2V un gribas 20mA (es tik daudz parastam ledam negribeetu)
tad uz 3 lediem virknee buus 3*2=6V
Ja baroshana = 12V tad atlikusais U kritiis uz R.
12-6=6V
R reekjina vajadziiigajai I: R=6/20mA=300ohm.
P uz R ir 20mA*6V=0.12W. njem parastu 1/4W rezistoru

edit : vai jau paspeeja cits  ::

----------


## rezistors1

Man jav teica, kad ķēdē jāslēdz, jo neesot ko sildīt gaisu ar rezistoriem tapēc arī tāds jautājums ? 3led un viens rezistors
Tagad jav jūs stāstat par virknes slēgumu, par to man ir skaidrs. 


Cik lasiju, tad jav ir tā, ka visi patērētāji ķēdē summējas .

Bet virknē nē un 13 pienāk uz visiem, tas 13 tā, piemēram par manu tēmu .

Jeb es ko nesaprotu ?

----------


## rezistors1

> Nevajag apaļot, kalkulators aprēķinās arī ar daļām un būs mazāka kļūda. Ja no 13 V tev 7.2 V krīt uz diodēm, pretestībai paliek 5,8 V. Pie 20 mA izdalīsies 0,116 W jaudas. Var pietikt ar 0,125 W rezistoru, bet labāk tomēr paņem 0,25 W, biku resnāks.
> Vai tev nav nekādas sajēgas par virknes slēgumu? Caur virknē slēgtām diodēm un pretestībam plūst viena strāva. No kurienes tev radās 60 mA?


 Šis varētu būt laikam tas, kas man vajadzīgs !  ::

----------


## rezistors1

Tad jav sanāk, ka mA paliek tie 20 un U 2,4x3=7,2 un no tā es aprēķinu to rezistoru ?
Man sanāk 330ohm

----------


## Isegrim

Atlikušais spriegums jākritina uz pretestības pie 20 mA. Ja tie ir 5,8 V, sanāk 290 Ohm. Tuvākais nomināls - 300 omi. Draudzējies ar Georga Simona Õma vārdā nosaukto sakarību, bez tās nekas labs nesanāks.   ::

----------


## next

> Tad šis ir pareizi aprēķināts, tos 2,4 noapaļojot uz augšu uz 3 ?
> Es atkal noapaļoju uz leju,tapēc man sanāca tie 560ohm


 Nekad neapaljo caurlaides spriegumus - pirmaak rakstiiji ka esot 1,7, prieksh LEDiem taa ir milzu atsjkjiriiba.

----------


## AndrisZ

Jā, sarkanājām tiešām spriegums ir ap 1,7V.

----------


## rezistors1

[quote="AndrisZ"]Jā, sarkanājām tiešām spriegums ir ap 1,7V.
Tad pēc jūsu teiktā, sapratu, kad jāņēm diodes mazākais caurlaides spriegums ?

----------


## rezistors1

> Pamaacies par virknes sleegumiem 
> ja led Uf=2V un gribas 20mA (es tik daudz parastam ledam negribeetu)
> tad uz 3 lediem virknee buus 3*2=6V
> Ja baroshana = 12V tad atlikusais U kritiis uz R.
> 12-6=6V
> R reekjina vajadziiigajai I: R=6/20mA=300ohm.
> P uz R ir 20mA*6V=0.12W. njem parastu 1/4W rezistoru


 Ja tas Uf ir 1,7v tad vajadzētu būt tā(no jūsu teiktā sapratu, kad jāņem minimālais ?) -
1,7x3=5,1v(Reiz trīs, jo trīs led)
13,1-5,1=8v
R- 8:0,020=400ohm Tuvākais ir 430ohm+-5% no e24 Vai tomēr var arī 390ohm ?
P uz R ir  0,020x8=0,16W kā ir ar vatiem nezinu

Vai tagad ir tuvāk taisnībai

----------


## AndrisZ

Nu, daudz maz pareizi.

----------


## next

> Tad pēc jūsu teiktā, sapratu, kad jāņēm diodes mazākais caurlaides spriegums ?


 Jaanjem taads spriegums kaads ir tavaam diodeem.
Es tavaa gadiijumaa liktu 5 LEDus virknee (ja baroshanas spriegums daudzmaz stabils).

----------


## rezistors1

Paldies dievam un jums, tad jau matu nogriešana palīdzēja veselajam saprātam   ::  

Nu pienākošais svārstās no 13 - 13,1v es domāju, ka var rēķināt uz tiem pieciem led

----------


## rezistors1

Tas tak ir tas kas man vajadzīgs ? 
Forvard voltage
Min 1,7
Typical 2,0
Max 2,4

----------


## AndrisZ

Es nomērītu konkrētajām diodēm spriegumu pie 20mA un tad arī rēķinātu.
Otrs variants- saslēgtu virknē man nepieciešamo diožu skaitu, pieslēgtu virknē potenciometru un miliampērmetru, ieregulētu 20mA un pēc tam izmērītu pretestību potenciometram. Nekas nebūtu jārēķina.  ::

----------


## next

> Tas tak ir tas kas man vajadzīgs ? 
> Forvard voltage
> Min 1,7
> Typical 2,0
> Max 2,4


 Ja noliktavaa peec izpaardoshanas saslauka griidu tad taada izkliede tam guvumam ir normaala.

----------


## tornislv

Tev jāņem typical voltage pie nominal current, tad LEDs strādās ilgi un laimīgi ar teju max spožumu. Ja nominal current ir tie 20mA, tad tipiski U fw uz viena LEDa vajadzētu būt tiem ~ 2V; Ja tu slēgsi virknē vairākas, jārēķinās ar statistisko kļūdu, iespēju, ka VAR (maz ticams, bet var) gadīties arī ar Ufw pie I nom tie > kā 2V; es darītu tā:
ņemam U max un skatāmies, cik diodes var droši nobarot ar projektēto Ubar minimālo : 13V
Teorētiski 5 gab, tomēr ES tā nedarītu, es liktu virknē tikai 4 gabalas:

4x2 = 8V
13,1 (te ņemam Umax, lai nepārsniegtu strāvu) - 8 = 5.1V
R= 255 Om

bet es nepretendēju uz absolūto taisnību, gan jau ka var 5 gab arī

----------


## rezistors1

Labāk tomēr būtu pa trīs, tad vieglāk būs saslēgt, jo man rāmītis jav gatavs pa 6x6 led

----------


## rezistors1

Uz trīs lediem sarēķināju 350 ohm tuvākais 360ohm +-5%(tikai tādu Elfā nav) ko iesakat darīt ?

Ar watiem gan nesaprotu, kā tur īsti ir .
Ja ir tad kādiem w vajag to rezistoru ?
0,144w

----------


## Isegrim

Nomināls k36 nav vispārējs deficīts; ja nav vienā vietā, noteikti būs citur, pat "Latgalītē" un, protams, manā noliktavā   ::  . Pamēģināšanai vari salikt no diviem - mazākiem nomināliem virknē vai lielākiem paralēli. Lai kāda būtu aprēķinātā jauda, rezistoru pēc jaudas ņem lielāku. Varētu pietikt ar 0,25 W, bet arī 0,5 W var brūķēt, ja vieta nespiež. Tolerance % šoreiz nav kritiska.

----------


## karloslv

Njā, 4 lappuses un vēl neesat atraduši īsto zelta rezistoru  ::  Tak 5 un pat 10 procenti turpu šurpu nav īpaši būtiski. Sasprindzina smadzeņu kroku un viss būs labi - 360 omus var iegūt no divām 180 omu pretestībām. Un pat ja nebūs 20ma, būs 21ma, vai jums tur kalibrētai strāvai un spožumam jābūt?

----------


## next

> Njā, 4 lappuses un vēl neesat atraduši īsto zelta rezistoru


 Nav vienkaarshu lietu, ir tikai vienkaarshota pieeja (c)  :: 
Topikstarteris nomeeriija caurlaides spriegumu pie 20mA un dabuuja 1,7v.
Peec tam atstiepa ciparus - Forvard voltage Min 1,7 Typical 2,0 Max 2,4.
Te iespeejami varianti:
1. Autors nemaak meeriit un nav ko vinju klausiities.
2.Traapiijushaas vinjam diodes ar maksimaalo novirzi no typical (lielaaka varbuutiiba buus kazino miljonu vinneet).
3. Viss ir pareizi tikai cipari neattiecas uz vinja LEDiem, jo sarkanaas diodes ar taadiem voltampeeriem dabaa ir.

----------


## rezistors1

Tagad toč es vairs neko nesaprotu

----------


## next

> Tagad toč es vairs neko nesaprotu


 Kas tur ko nesaprast?



> Forvard voltage
> Min 1,7
> Typical 2,0
> Max 2,4


 Es saku ka shie cipari nav rakstiiti par tavaam diodeem un taviem reekjiniem nav deriigi.

----------


## rezistors1

Kā var nebūt riktīgi, pasūtiju no Elfas, tie dati ir no datu lapas, neko jaunu neizgudroju .

----------


## rezistors1

Varbūt es kaut ko nepareizi lasu ?
https://www.elfa.se/elfa3~lv_lv/elfa/in ... 6-04&toc=0

----------


## next

Nu i ladno, pats uzprasies uz 1. atbildes variantu, lai taa arii buutu.  ::

----------


## rezistors1

Paskaidro lūdzu ja vari.

----------


## rezistors1

Tad šī līkne maniem lediem būtu pareizā ?

----------


## next

> Tad šī līkne maniem lediem būtu pareizā ?


 Ai nu liecies tak mieraa, ja nav 360 omu rezistoru, ielodee 390 vai 430 - maz kas tur mainiisies.
PS.Liikne domaata kaa ilustraacija ka sarkanie LEDi visaadi meedz buut.

----------


## rezistors1

Labi, tad meklēšu 360ohm+-5% 0,5w

----------


## rezistors1

Starpcitu, paldies, par cītīgu skaidrošanu !  ::

----------

